
Building a reactive infrastructure with pre-emptive auto-scaling - hikeapp
https://blog.hike.in/autoscaling-6fb431693b91
======
siddharthpal
Great insights for preemptive autoscaling in cloud

------
ihitrao1209
Great work by devops hike team.

------
sandeepchugh
Woah. Great work. Kudos!

------
shettysrikant
awesome! never thought auto scaling can be this easy

------
amitmishra24
Great work by Hike!

------
jojojessica
Great read

------
arijit1304
Good job

